# Pics: Teaser of a Black R32 GT-R!



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Finally had a chance to snap som pics of this car! 










More to come.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

perfect timing, going to view a black R32 today. really not my ideal colour but ill see what options i have.

a good GTR is more important than its colour.

broken GTR £0000

Respray £1500-£2000


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Next pic!


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Loads of these beauties in Sweeden eh?
I love that Black.. good effort mate.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

BBS LM suit a 32 so well. Very nice car


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

russwestwood said:


> Loads of these beauties in Sweeden eh?
> I love that Black.. good effort mate.


do you know a guy called Klas?

he bought my 32GTR


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Klas?? Where from? I only personally know 1 32GTR owner..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sorry was aimed at rudolf


----------



## risingsun123 (Apr 1, 2007)

think i saw this car at mantorp japmeet? think i have a few pics of it myself


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

risingsun123 said:


> think i saw this car at mantorp japmeet? think i have a few pics of it myself


Yeah you did. He was there. On the track almost all the time. stood with a primer gray 200sx.

Matty: You had a silver v-spec? in that case i know who he is


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

you have a nice 32, i love the light in those pic , you have photo skills too


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks amazing.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Best colour:bowdown1: 

And mines in white:chuckle:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

skeet, skeet! Those wheels look amazing on that car!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Nick MW said:


> BBS LM suit a 32 so well. Very nice car


True to its racing pedigree


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

Do any of you know where I can get the center caps for those wheels. I have the BBS LM as well but all the caps are missing? I can't find the damn things anywhere


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

love black R32s....i want one myself  

nice pics too mate


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Is that the 732 - Black Pearl Metallic paint ? or some other black ? If not, could you please tell me the paint colour code 

Also, are those stock headlights or some others ? they look stock, but as you are from Sweden they might be something very similar.

Looks awesome, 10/10.


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

Have you done any post work on the photos in Photshop? 
They look fantastic :bowdown1: 

Some day my black R32 will be that shiney


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

First words when i saw the photo was "wow"
Well done.... Perfect!


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Perfect wheel choice


----------



## TURBO_T (Mar 24, 2008)

looks really good


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

Vihis said:


> Is that the 732 - Black Pearl Metallic paint ? or some other black ? If not, could you please tell me the paint colour code
> 
> Also, are those stock headlights or some others ? they look stock, but as you are from Sweden they might be something very similar.
> 
> Looks awesome, 10/10.



It's is the stock R32 GTR black. That's all i know. The lights are stock.


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

Black with gold rims, best look for an R32 GTR! I may be biased though!


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Holy Moly! That has to be the best looking 32 I've ever seen - almost wants me to re-spray my 33 (currently white). You're a very lucy person. More photos please!


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

The paint looks to be in great condition, awesome GTR!


----------

